# Arturo Fuente Curly Head Cigar Review - Surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought it was a good smoke. didn't leave any bad flavours in my mouth and it's one heck of a value. I enjoyed it, good flavour, good burn, looke...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Curly Head Cigar Review - Surprise


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Ha! I am vindicated!

I love these crazy little cigars so much (for mostly weird reasons, I know!) that I send one in every package of cigars I mail out.

Y'all been warned.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...72004-arturo-fuente-curlyhead-not-deluxe.html


----------

